# Custom design clothing. Any way to give to villager?



## raqball (Apr 26, 2020)

I found a cool shirt that I wanted to give to Lucky. Downloaded the custom design in the sisters shop and while I can wear or display the shirt, there is no option to give it to anyone. For that matter, even if I display the shirt and then pick it up it does not even show as being in my inventory.

Any way to mail it or give a custom design to a villager?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 26, 2020)

I know you can put the custom designs up for display in Able Sisters and sometimes the villagers will choose to wear them. But I don't know if there's a way to give it to them other than that.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 26, 2020)

i'm pretty sure you just have to display the custom design at able's and pray to the rng gods that lucky decides to wear it. it's really random


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 26, 2020)

From my knowledge, I second praying to the RNG gods. Perhaps even offer a sacrifice or two.


----------



## raqball (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the responses.. Bummer! I had hoped to be able to gift them...


----------



## spacedog (Apr 26, 2020)

I filled up all the custom design spaces in my Able sisters and the next day half my villagers were wearing one of the designs. Now they all wear them, alternating between the custom design, clothes i gave them, and their default clothes


----------



## raqball (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll display it and see if he snags it...


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 26, 2020)

They will definitely wear whatever you hang up on the wall in the Able shop. 

I've seen two villagers wear my dumb penguin hat and I immediately was like "what have I done.."


----------



## raqball (Apr 26, 2020)

Ah well I tried and can't.. The one I found and downloaded is under Pro Designs and it wont let me add it in store. Oh well.... Figured maybe I could edit it and display but I can't even do that...

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

Unfortunately designs you download aren't able to be added to the Able Sisters shop, which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## raqball (Apr 26, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Unfortunately designs you download aren't able to be added to the Able Sisters shop, which is a bit of a bummer.


Thanks, I won't bother with it anymore then as my creativity and ability to make anything that does not look like a toddler drew it is zero... LOL


----------

